# Budget, AA light with best lumens



## bryan11 (Oct 3, 2010)

Light will be for checking out the back yard at night once in a while for animals, intruders, etc.

- Need to use AA batteries, will be using Eneloops
- 50+ lumens, more is better
- 1.5hr batter life is okay, would rather have more lumens than longer run time
- Prefer only one or very few modes. Needs to consistently turn on and be ready without having to click multiple times to select the right mode.
- Under $50

Something using two AAs is preferred, but am open to something that needs three or four AAs.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Oct 3, 2010)

Romisen RC-N3 R4
One mode , bright , and budget


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 3, 2010)

you're actually quite lucky since what you consider budget is actually what many consider mid-range. Of course maybe you prefer something the cheaper the better and in that case you will be very happy with the romisen rc-n3 R4.

However, most of the quark regulars as well as some of the very popular new lights like the Fenix LD25, are either within your budget or very close.

I would take some time to carefully check at least two of the favorite sites here: Foursevens.com and Shiningbeam.com. There are a of lights that will exceed your expectations within your budget.


----------



## joe1512 (Oct 4, 2010)

Id get a Romisen from shiningbeam. They have customized versions with better emitters.

You might even consider a flood to throw 3xAAA of theirs. That will let you use it for up close work and lighting up an area, or throwing pretty far and seeing stuff further off.

Your charger ought to work with AAA eneloops too.


Alternatively at shiningbeam, get the XP-G emitter light that uses 2xAA or 1xCR123. its 25 bucks and is a great budget choice.


----------



## Kindle (Oct 4, 2010)

Dereelight Javelin

--Available in single or multi mode versions.
--Optional extension tube if you decide you want to go to 3xaa.
--Future proof. Since it uses a P60 compatible drop in you can upgrade as new emitters are introduced.
--The newest XPG R5 single mode version lists at $58 but depending on the vendor you should be able to get it a bit cheaper (especially using CPF coupon codes).

I know that's breaking your stated budget a bit but IMO it's worth it.

If you check bigchelis' actual lumens thread...

XPG R5 version = aproximately 250 lumens on 2x aa & 300 lm. on 3x aa.
XR-E R2 version = aprox 100 lm. 2x aa & 200 lm. on 3x aa.


----------



## bryan11 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ordered the Romisen RC-N3 R4 after reading many threads. It's likely the first of several I'll order and looked like a good place to start.


----------



## Ian2381 (Oct 5, 2010)

Fenix E21 Neutral from 4Sevens.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecolang (Oct 6, 2010)

New version of the Ultrafire C3 (single mode) with an XP-E Q5 in it and an extension tube so you can use it with one or two AAs. DX recently listed it.

I get 177 lumens with 2AA Eneloops and 234 with 3AA Eneloops (an older Ultrafire C3 extension tube bodged on)

With a single AA Eneloop it will run for just under two hours - more with two/three AA NiMH cells.

The Trustfire R5-A3 (3 mode) will produce way more on high (292 lumens) on a 14500, but only 117 lumens on a single NiMH AA.


----------



## bryan11 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can't find the Ultrafire C3 with that driver. Link?


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it's this light.

I'm not sure that those light will produce 177, 234, or 292 lumen though. At least not out the front.


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 7, 2010)

There's a similar Romisen offering on FleaBay for ~$17 shipped

Search: "Romisen rc-3"

It takes 1xAA, 2xAA, 1x14500, 1xCR123, or 1xRCR123. Talk about flexibility !!!

Claimed 170 lumens, and that's probably pretty close on the 3-4.2v setups.

I ordered one from a USA-based seller about a few days ago, and it was only ~$15 shipped...I'll post up a mini-review when it lands.


----------



## freejack9 (Oct 7, 2010)

4sevens quark light 2 AA quark is awesome.. thing can last for 30 days continuous on low if the power goes out


----------



## bryan11 (Oct 9, 2010)

Received the Romisen RC-N3 R4 and love it. Solid build, easy to convert between one and two batteries. With two freshly charged Eneloops, it's easily brighter than any flashlight I own. 

Browsing now to decide what to order next. Might make some of these Christmas presents this year.


----------



## Cemoi (Oct 10, 2010)

bryan11 said:


> Received the Romisen RC-N3 R4 and love it.



Did you order it from Shiningbeam, and is it the one or two-mode version?


----------



## bryan11 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, it's the one-mode version from ShiningBeam.


----------



## Ecolang (Oct 11, 2010)

Gunner12 said:


> I'm not sure that those light will produce 177, 234, or 292 lumen though. At least not out the front.



Measurements. Admittedly at switch-on and none of them will hold these outputs for ever - at 2 minutes the R5-A3 is still over 250 though.


----------



## joe1512 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool. I am glad we steered you in the right direction. Or at least a pretty good direction. ;-)


----------



## old4570 (Oct 13, 2010)

Trustfire F20 
Just got one , and very nice on AA's ... 
Or maybe .... there are a few new AA models out ... Mr.Lite J4 and the Eastward if you can stand the mode arrangement .


----------



## Slasher42 (Oct 14, 2010)

I placed an order yesterday from shiningbeam based on what I've read here.

I ordered 2 Romisen lights.

Romisen RC-N3 can use 1 CR123 or 2 AA (Comes with extension tube)
Romisen RC-C6 uses 1 CR123 

Less then $50 for both. And I *think* I read somewhere you can use the extension tube that comes with the N3 on the C6... If I am wrong that doesnt bother me, but if it works that would be cool. lol


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 17, 2010)

Solar Force L2R 2AA ($10.99 @ Lighthound), pick P60 drop-in of your choice.

http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2R-Flashlight-Host-for-AA-Batteries_p_3474.html

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## jacktheclipper (Oct 17, 2010)

The new RC-G2 R5 is very bright with a great beam on 1 AA .


----------



## rekd0514 (Oct 18, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> Solar Force L2R 2AA ($10.99 @ Lighthound), pick P60 drop-in of your choice.
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2R-Flashlight-Host-for-AA-Batteries_p_3474.html
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV



Agreed. These seem to be the best value in AAx2 right now.

Solarforce L2R
Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 R4
Fenix E21

I only wish Solarforce had a low voltage R5 dropin for 2AA. Also, I have a Romisen RC-N3 in the marketplace if someone wants one. I figure some don't check it much, because I know I don't very often.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 18, 2010)

There are 3 that I know of, a single mode, a 3 mode, and a 5 mode.

http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-For...In-for-L2R-AA-Single-Mode-08V-42V_p_3471.html

This is an example of the single mode, I use the 3 mode and love it! Below is the single mode info.


This is a low voltage module designed for use with AA body or single 123-size body -Module consists of a Cree LED and an aluminum reflector (light orange-peel-textured reflective coating)
-Single Level Constant Output
-Input voltage: .8V-4.2V (Warning, do not over-power, it will burn out)
-Compatible with the Solarforce L2r

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Kindle (Oct 18, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> Solar Force L2R 2AA ($10.99 @ Lighthound), pick P60 drop-in of your choice.



Don't forget the $6.xx shipping (it's also out of stock).


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL, I bought his last 2 (I was looking for 6, for presents) today! And I paid no shipping, over $75 free shipping.

My. 02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Kindle (Oct 19, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> LOL, I bought his last 2



So it's all your fault?


----------

